
Amazon plans to close its marketplace for Chinese consumers - shawkinaw
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/17/amazon-plans-to-close-its-marketplace-for-chinese-consumers.html
======
simonblack
A very smart and lucrative policy in good business: "Never turn away a paying
customer".

Seems Amazon wants give AliBaba most of its customers.

